

Ask HN: List your SF Services - julianozen

I&#x27;m an intern working in the Bay this summer. My friend and I want to try all those services that you just can&#x27;t find anywhere else.<p>What&#x27;re the top things we should try?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1JwAdYoKAC7Ua2ElB-z1lwzs1fgbWQCFOnitzIvrC3JQ&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
michaelrbock
Submit new entries here: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Z2qOKog--
r2dKUuHBUYPfCdwEG6...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Z2qOKog--
r2dKUuHBUYPfCdwEG6Q8PPHEOxo4uSOskw/viewform)

------
bmajz
It depends where in the Bay Area you are - there a lot more things in SF
proper than South Bay, for example. That said, some of the best things, like
Google Shopping Express, cover a ton of ground.

